# Forum About Russia Politics  Why you don't like Americans. (Those from United States)

## carperdiem

Hi there: 
I would like to hear from those who do not like Americans. In particular, Russians who do not like those from the United States. Can you please explain thoroughly why it is you do not like Americans? Also, can you list some reasons that colleagues of yours do not like Americans? 
Of course, perhaps you _like_ Americans, in which case you should not reply to this post.  
Also, this is not intended to be an argument, I would simply like to hear from those who do not like us. So please feel free to include any opinions or prejudices you have. I am not going to attempt to devalue or refute your ideas. 
Also, is it that you do not like Americans in aggregate, or individual Americans? One more thing, are there any Russians who do not like Russians if they are in America? If so, why. And when they get back to Russia do you like them again, or are they now considered disliked Americans? (Honestly that may seem a bit rhetorical, but I assure you that is not my intention.) 
I am most interested to hearing from you. Don't worry about being offensive, just tell me what you think. 
Thanks.

----------


## waxwing

Carperdiem, it seems to be the case, but can you just clarify:  
you mean -> people who don't like *American people* (presumably those they've actually met),  
and not -> people not liking *the American government or its policies*    ::

----------


## carperdiem

> you mean -> people who don't like American people (presumably those they've actually met),

 Yes yes! Please limit the comments to AMERICAN PEOPLE. However, you need _not_ have met them. I would also like to hear presumptions and things of that nature which would be precluded by having met an American. So, if you have never met an American, your comments are welcome! If you have met and American, your comments are welcome! Either way, please don't bring the government into this. Just keep in mind, however, that the majority of Americans are responsible for the current administration being in power.

----------


## Линдзи

I hate Americans!   ::   
Of course, I am a misanthrope.  So I hate all the rest of y'all too.  Color, citizenship, religion, it doesn't signify.  Everyone sucks.  Sluuuuurp.     ::

----------


## joysof

> Hi there: 
> I would like to hear from those who do not like Americans.

 Americans are lovely: ready smiles and pearly teeth. If I have my reservations, they are centred upon: 
- a certain deficiency with regard to understanding/responding to irony. Not a problem you exhibit yourself, carper.
- an tendency towards insularity of mindset (my American friend said to me on Thursday evening: 'It makes a nice change to see them bombing someone else this time.')
- Mariah Carey. 
Stereotyping, of course, is bad and wrong and dreadful. Just say no.

----------


## Линдзи

You know what?  I take back what I said before.  I hate everyone..._except_ joysof and Carper.  I think I love them. 
So what am I so afraid of?
I think I am unsure of
The love there is no cure foooooooor  PS:  Mariah Carey isn't an American, she's from outer space

----------


## waxwing

> Just keep in mind, however, that the majority of Americans are responsible for the current administration being in power.

 Umm that's not strictly true, is it?

----------


## Линдзи

> Originally Posted by carperdiem   Just keep in mind, however, that the majority of Americans are responsible for the current administration being in power.   Umm that's not strictly true, is it?

 Yes.  Yes it is.  Every single last one of us actively conspired and marched in the streets and waved flags and sacrificed goats.  And we eat the poor.  Mmmm, yummy poor.

----------


## carperdiem

> Umm that's not strictly true, is it?

 Yes, well you have a point there regarding the electoral college system. So, I retract and replace with "most." It was very very close election however (like .51 to .49 of the VOTING public), but right you are. Bush did not recieve the majority vote, only the most electoral votes(which is also not necissarily true because of the silly seniors of Florida, ой.. боже мой...). 
Anyway, I take full responsibility for this digression. Now back to original topic. 
P.S. I am infatuated with Линдзи.

----------


## scotcher

If and when I dislike an American, it's because he or she is a tube, not because he or she is an American. 
Does that help?  ::

----------


## Линдзи

> Yes, well you have a point there regarding the electoral college system. So, I retract and replace with "most." It was very very close election however (like .51 to .49 of the VOTING public), but right you are. Bush did not recieve the majority vote, only the most electoral votes(which is also not necissarily true because of the silly seniors of Florida, ой.. боже мой...).

 Carper is lying.  The seniors of Florida eat the poor, Carper eats the poor, I eat the poor, we all eat the poor.  Because they are succulent, as Jonathan Swift will tell you!  Mmmmmmmmm.    

> P.S. I am infatuated with Линдзи.

 That's cool!  I'm also infatuated with Линдзи!

----------


## BJ

Computerised voting machines caused most of the problems in Florida's primary election. Did you know that the control cards they use in 60% of the USAs national vote are made by a company in Chicago run by a Russian? maybe Russians are controlling the outcome of computerised elections in the States? Weird, eh?

----------


## emka71aln

So, I'm gonna kinda get back to the original topic.  Well, not really, because I am an American who sometimes doesn't like Americans.  Here's why (take it with a grain of salt, I sometimes don't like myself either for these very reasons): 
1.  We have too much, and we don't appreciate it.  We always want more.  We forget that even our poor are better off than the majority of the world's population.
2.  Loud, obnoxious.  I have seen many Americans in Moscow climbing all over statues, making lots of noise in otherwise quiet, peaceful places, and acting like children in public.  Sometimes I want to walk up to them and ask if what they're doing is really necessary.
3.  Hold lots of stereotypes.  Really.  We have our opinions of other people before we meet them, and try to claim that we don't.  Come on guys, just admit you have them and then you can change them.
4.  The world must follow our example.  Yep, screw learning the language when you go to a new place (I realize that the majority of our forum users are exempt from this one), because everyone there should be learning English anyway.  If not, you can always talk louder, or even yell to them to make them understand you.  Right - that's why we're such an uncultured nation. 
I'm sure I'll come up with more later.  Anyway, I realize that there are exceptions to my American stereotypes, and I sure hope that I'm one of those exceptions.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

I hate American SOBs just as much as I hate any other SOB, so...   ::

----------


## Линдзи

> I hate American SOBs just as much as I hate any other SOB, so...

 Three cheers for the hedgehog!  Ura ura ura!    ::   
Misanthropy is the wave of the future, my friends!  GET ON THE BUS!

----------


## Линдзи

> 3.  Hold lots of stereotypes.  Really.  We have our opinions of other people before we meet them, and try to claim that we don't.  Come on guys, just admit you have them and then you can change them.

   ::   
It's a list of stereotypes about Americans, written by an American, and one of the stereotypes is that we stereotype too much.    ::   
Anyway, I think the important thing to remember here is that   

> A young healthy child well nursed is at a year old a most delicious, nourishing, and wholesome food, whether stewed, roasted, baked, or boiled; and I make no doubt that it will equally serve in a fricassee or a ragout.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

I am an American, but I dont act as the idiots my country contains.  It bothers me that people cant get over the 9/11 attacks but almost no one knows that about 6 months ago over 250,000 Irainians died in a massive earthquake.  And they think that all Iraqis are evil just because their former leader was evil.

----------


## JJ

2 carperdiem:
The question is wrong! It sounds like "(we, americans, are so kind and so  good)Why you (naughty people) don't like Americans? I guess the right question should be *"What you don't like Americans for?".* When you ask specific question the answer will be specific too.

----------


## carperdiem

Well, the answer to "What you don't like Americans for?" would be "why you don't like Americans*.*"  
I think this is just a misunderstanding. We are really asking the same question. I certainly did not intend to have it turn out like this. The reason I asked the question was so that I could understand the reasons behind the feelings in order to have some level of empathy. In no way was the question intended to degrade you. 
I LIKE several Russians! LIKE LIKE LIKE!!!!!! Many Russians on this board are extremely helpful and polite including you, and the fact that you are Russian escapes me most of the time.

----------


## Линдзи

> The reason I asked the question was so that I could understand the reasons behind the feelings in order to have some level of empathy.

 I thought that assassin-dentists felt no empathy?  Are you now about to tell us that you, an assassin-dentist, are only human?  Pshaw, I say, pshaw.

----------


## carperdiem

> I thought that assassin-dentists felt no empathy

 Yes, well... we suffer a bad rap. If you really wanna know the truth about it, we put on a facade to keep the world away...Ours is a granite visage born out of the pain radiating from our tender tender hearts, longing for those long winter nights, huffing nitrous oxide,  embracing our assistants wearing latex gloves and surgical masks......... em... heh.......  
So, the point is, "_And don't you old boy me, I eat smoked posh blokes sausages for breakfast_" 
HAH! and HAH again! Mr. VendingMachine, you are an officer and a gentleman!

----------


## JJ

> I think this is just a misunderstanding. We are really asking the same question.

 Unfortunatly the questions are not the same. I'd met the question you ask in some russian forums before and some guy explained the diffrence as a psychological viewpoint - this question with "why..." implies a "positive" statement (we are so good but why....) but the question "what for" implies a neuter statement (we're doing somthing, we're not good or bad so what .... for?). This is a public opinion's manipulation.

----------


## Tambakis

> Originally Posted by Carperdiem  I think this is just a misunderstanding. We are really asking the same question.   Unfortunatly the questions are not the same. I'd met the question you ask in some russian forums before and some guy explained the diffrence as a psychological viewpoint - this question with "why..." implies a "positive" statement (we are so good but why....) but the question "what for" implies a neuter statement (we're doing somthing, we're not good or bad so what .... for?). This is a public opinion's manipulation.

  I think we know what he means though, just simply what are some of the reasons Americans are disliked. A genuine question not making any party look like the victim. I'm actually quite interested in what might be said.

----------


## waxwing

I think you'll have a much harder time here in Russia if you're African, or have Caucasian-looking features, than if you're American.
Most Americans I've met here have a great time. They don't suffer from any kind of hatred from Russians.
Of course they might get fleeced, or even robbed conceivably, but that's about tourism.
There's a big difference between politics and culture here. Russians are very open to American culture, at least to discussing it - they won't necessarily like it, not all of it. As to American politics, specifically foreign policy, there is a more negative image. That was the point of my first answer in this thread. And that discussion has been done to death, I can't think of anything more boring than continuing it here.. 
короче, I guess the reason you're not getting any answers is because Russians don't dislike Americans ...

----------


## carperdiem

I sincerely hope that God will allow me to someday visit the country of Russia. I have become so enraptured by it, that I can hardly stand the thought of living and dying without at least seeing the River Neva near which Dostoeyesky created the very roots of existentialism... yet.. that is life for you. Mine is an existence for the sacrifice of others, so that this legacy may be carried on and augments. God, how I hope my death is swift with all my men escaping back to their families!

----------


## joysof

> So what am I so afraid of?
> I think I am unsure of
> The love there is no cure foooooooor

 And now you've gone and made me homesick for my Partridge Family Christmas LP. Love hurts, eh?

----------


## Yazeed

Oh my god, I think that the American people, in general, are soooo cool. I love them. 
Очень смешные   ::   
They make great food

----------


## Линдзи

> Oh my god, I think that the American people, in general, are soooo cool. I love them. 
> Очень смешные    
> They make great food

 See, Mixaelus also likes to eat the poor!

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Mixaelus  Oh my god, I think that the American people, in general, are soooo cool. I love them. 
> Очень смешные    
> They make great food   See, Mixaelus also likes to eat the poor!

 Why do you think he like too eat only the poor?  ::   He never said something about it. Mixaelus, do you think that the rich make worse food than the poor?   ::

----------


## Линдзи

Well, he said he liked _American_ food.  And in America our national food is the poor!   C'mon, you must have known that   ::   ::

----------


## Tambakis

Hahah, oh yeah, well known fact.  ::

----------


## BlackMage

> I sincerely hope that God will allow me to someday visit the country of Russia. I have become so enraptured by it, that I can hardly stand the thought of living and dying without at least seeing the River Neva near which Dostoeyesky created the very roots of existentialism... yet.. that is life for you. Mine is an existence for the sacrifice of others, so that this legacy may be carried on and augments. God, how I hope my death is swift with all my men escaping back to their families!

 Been there done that.  Saint-Petersburg is the most beautiful place I have ever seen, and I almost fell into the River Neva.

----------


## lllampert

I've just returned from my second trip to Russia, this time I was there for a month.  You'll find that in Moscow and St Pete, folks have met Americans (not alot, unless they work in the hotels, etc), and have fewer misconceptions.  They know that our culture is less formal and often appears rude and arrogant, but that it's not usually intended.  However, outside the cities is a little different. I was the first American most of my new friends had met, and their impressions come from the entertainment media (so I was probably a letdown).  However, once they got to know me a little bit, they were very curious about the way we live - they know we have lots of stuff and they want to know how it affects they way we think, not just how we live.  And, of course, everyone is different - every Russian as well as every American.  (However, I must add that Russians are much more alike than are Ams.  They still feel a much greater need to conform than we do.  But they're getting over that!)

----------


## Линдзи

Yeah, 'cos Americans are total nonconformists.  TOTAL nonconformists.

----------


## JB

Next week I'm bringing a suitcase full of Hawaiian shirts, shades and plastic flip-flops to give to all my family in Moscow. Because it is true that we all dress like Bay Watch (Malibu Lifeguards) and I want my relatives to be hip and free like us Americans. It's time for them to cast off their Socialist ways and throw away those little Mao suits (oops! maybe that was China?).

----------


## zhena

http://www.russianmeetingplace.com/foru ... eadid=1188 
check out this thread started on another webite.  lots of stereotypes about americans!!

----------


## mike

[quote=Линдзи] 

> I hate American SOBs just as much as I hate any other SOB, so...

 Three cheers for the hedgehog!  Ura ura ura!    ::   
Misanthropy is the wave of the future, my friends!  GET ON THE BUS![/quote:6z5qar0e] 
Your thoughts betray you, Lindsay.  A true misanthrope would not ride on a bus with other misanthropes.  He would sever the brake lines of the bus and then ride an exhaust-spewing, leaded gas-taking Mercedes Benz with a child prostitute in the passenger seat one strychnine-laced fix away from being his empty-headed acid slave (that is, until he leaves her at a truck stop diner when she is in the bathroom and the check is still at the table).  Come, learn the true way of the dark side.  On November 2nd we shall destroy the emperor.  He has foreseen this.  Together we will rule the universe as father and son.  You will necessarily have to have an operation for this to be possible, but it is your destiny.

----------


## Линдзи

Okay!

----------


## Czar Nicholas

As an American myself(of Russian decent), I can understand why many people would hate us. Indeed Im very annoyed with my own countrymen as well. Sadly the America today is nothing more than a consumerist pile of dung that has no culture anymore. All this political correctness BS and the blind arrogance that Americans show towards other people is rather disgusting. The Iraq incident was just the recent phase in a long story.   
With regard towards typical American attitudes towards Russia; I hate to be frank, but it hasnt changed one bit since the Cold War. There are few if any positive potrayals of Russians in America; largely the stereotype of the drunken idiots. Oh yes, and Russian women want nothing more than to sleep with America men.   ::   
And then one just has to love America's policy towards Russia in foreign affairs. America seems determined to start another Cold War, with pushing for the expansion of NATO onto Russia's front door. Sadly there are only a few voices, like Pat Buchanan, who are warning against this.  
So yes there's much to angry about in America. Sadly its not even America anymore, its a completely different country and completely different culture.

----------


## Alexi

> 3.  Hold lots of stereotypes.  Really.  We have our opinions of other people before we meet them, and try to claim that we don't.  Come on guys, just admit you have them and then you can change them.

 What would be scary is if holding stereotypes was part of the definition of 'American'. If that were so, then to get rid of stereotyped opinions would be un-American..   ::   
Anyways, I'll list some possible reasons for why 'America' isn't likable. I should note, for the benefit of those who don't know, I'm Australian. 
General Reasons
--------------------
1- American tourists, along with American foreign policy, manage to p*** off a lot of people.
2- Because of its sheer influence in pretty much everything in the world (economics, culture, politics, etc.), 'America' can often threaten the independence of other cultures, beliefs; or, at least, be seen to do so.
3- America, people and government, is often ignorant and selfish; a quality which doesn't help it regarding the previous two points.
4- American culture seems to place a greater emphasis on quantity than quality. I guess this relates to the concept of being able to quantifiably measure 'progress' and ideals like democracy. 
Personal Reasons
--------------------
5- I hate turning on the TV and seeing more content from America than my own country. If this statistically isn't true, it still seems that way.
6- As with my gripe about TV, the same goes for music. Because its cultural influence is so far reaching and powerful, 'America' is a major reason why many quality groups and artists in my country don't make it internationally. (Sure, there have been a few cases, but the ratio of them to Americans making it big is like 1:10000000000000000000...   ::  )
7- With the whole stereotype thing, they put stereotypes on non-Americans that are insultingly wrong. For example, I hate it when Americans assume that we Australians all live in the 'Outback' and have annoyingly bad accents like that idiot Steve Irwin (By the way, no one in Australia likes the fool...   ::   )
8- It's annoying to know many Americans feel let down after learning they won't see hordes of wild kangaroos hopping around inner-city Brisbane, Sydney, or Melbourne.
9- As you may begin to see, one of my main gripes is the American psyche's laziness in resorting to see the world through otherwise embarising stereotypes. Stereotypes are useful 'sometimes' in order to cope with confronting situations but, well, the American psyche 'over'-stereotypes.
10- Yeah, they're just lazy. Fat, lazy and stupid... 
As I have said, their culture and customs are very influencial. I've proved this by using stereotypes to critise America.   :P  
Just as 1984 ended with the protagonist saying "I love Big Brother", now I have no choice but to say "I love America"

----------


## Alexi

Now that I love America, I'll list some reasons for why they're not so bad. 
1- It's funny to make fun of their many funny accents.
2- "America, you so fine
     You so fine you
     Blow my mind;
     America".
3- _MTV_, along with _Bevis & Butthead_, are quality (verified by the number of us who watch) productions.
4- Real gun-control laws are almost non-existent. Personally, I'm hoping to save up enough for that M-16 assult rifle I've always wanted, which is perfectly legal.
5- The American national anthem is much easier to remember than the one my country has. That's because I hear more often on TV, the radio, and in movies.
6- They are da bomb. I mean, they've _got_ the bomb.

----------


## Линдзи

I think it's funny that this thread started off as satire and now everyone's taking it all seriously.  "Why, yes, I _do_ hate Americans."  Heh.

----------


## BlackMage

> 6- They are da bomb. I mean, they've _got_ the bomb.

 "France has the bomb.  They have the Michelin bomb.  Only destroys restaurants under five stars." - Robin Williams

----------


## Pinczakko

> As an American myself(of Russian decent), I can understand why many people would hate us. Indeed Im very annoyed with my own countrymen as well. Sadly the America today is nothing more than a consumerist pile of dung that has no culture anymore. All this political correctness BS and the blind arrogance that Americans show towards other people is rather disgusting. The Iraq incident was just the recent phase in a long story.   
> With regard towards typical American attitudes towards Russia; I hate to be frank, but it hasnt changed one bit since the Cold War. There are few if any positive potrayals of Russians in America; largely the stereotype of the drunken idiots. Oh yes, and Russian women want nothing more than to sleep with America men.    
> And then one just has to love America's policy towards Russia in foreign affairs. America seems determined to start another Cold War, with pushing for the expansion of NATO onto Russia's front door. Sadly there are only a few voices, like Pat Buchanan, who are warning against this.  
> So yes there's much to angry about in America. Sadly its not even America anymore, its a completely different country and completely different culture.

 the fact is most people who hate americans actually hate the American Government Policies in the first place then they continue to generalize it to americans. I don't hate americans in the first place, but there are certain ocassions where I really hate them, but remains quiet and try to offend them by showing that they are NOT as smart as they think. Yeah, and that occassion is when I meet american who is *racist*. I've experienced some very nice relationship with americans until few months ago an american come to me and say that most of asians are only copycat and a bunch of stupid people, this really annoy me   ::  . Only in that occassion  I hate americans. Sometimes americans come to my country and acts like they are "the super hero to save us" (at least to some of my friend's point of view), but I don't care too much about it , not until they start to offend me   ::  .

----------


## Dogboy182

> 6- As with my gripe about TV, the same goes for music. Because its cultural influence is so far reaching and powerful, 'America' is a major reason why many quality groups and artists in my country don't make it internationally. (Sure, there have been a few cases, but the ratio of them to Americans making it big is like 1:10000000000000000000

 
I can think of FIVE yes FIVE count them 1.2.3.4 FIVE people who are famous and came right from austrialia. 
Mel gibson.
Russiel crowe
Stever Erwin
(dunno her name but the new miss UNIVERSE is from austrialia)
Nicole kidman 
And i actually forgot like 2 more. 
Don't tell me austrialia is being drowned out by the evil hollywood studios who have vowed in writing with blood to swamp out any intertainment that is not american. 
Some more famous people who are not american 
Colin ferel (Irish)
Andy dick (canadian)
Beattles (British)
Ramstein (German)
Taty (Russian)
freakin BJORK (iceland)
IKEA guy (Sweden)
(rolling stones, Bon jovi(spelling ?) U2)
enrique iglesias (spelling) (cuba, or mexico or something)
jewl (ok she's from alaska, but hell, who cares about alaska?)
(The entire cast from kids in the hall) 
yakhov smernoff (russia)
that one behkam soccer dude (britian)
Mila something -a.k.a -"Jackie" from "that 70's show" - (Serbia)
Arnald scharzenegger - Germany(Austria)
Sergey- *I dont know his last name* - he's in a rock group called "system of a down", they are very popular and he's from armenia.
jackie chan (china)
Jr. Sr (Finland)
Sting (england, or ireland or something)
Bush (england)
Valday (russia)
Russkiy razmer (YEA THEY PLAY CONCERTS HERE TOO) (russia)
Ozzy ozborne (england)
Cherliese theirone (south africa)
Edgar martinez (domincan republic)
Wyclef (jamaica)
selma hiyak ... penelope cruz... hugh grant....antonio banderez...shakira...ricki martin...(the dude from бумер im pretty sure was in "Behind enemy lines)... that one red head guy from rosane, he's russian and pops up every once in awhile... Coldplay, Alanis Morissette...  
I mean the list goes on and on. You know, Unless it's rap... it's nearly impossible to turn on the TV in america and not see see a show, or song with someone who _isn't_ from america.  
It's a global community, everybodies culture is invading everywhere else.
so i suggest that you stop being a politician and turning the facts to your favor... it just depends on how you look at the information.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

> 8- It's annoying to know many Americans feel let down after learning they won't see hordes of wild kangaroos hopping around inner-city Brisbane, Sydney, or Melbourne.

 Are you serious?  Ah... damn.  Damn damn damn damn damn.    ::     

> when I meet americans who is racialist

 [correction]when I meet *A*mericans who *are* racist (who the hell uses the word "racialist"?  I know it's a word, but damn...).[/correction] 
The most racist people I've met are Asians. 
But I digress... I, personally, hate Americans because we're so cocky and rich and powerful and are the economic captial of the world and because everyone listens to us and because people can be born poor and die rich and because we have so much technology and so many services here... bitches.  I can't wait to leave.

----------


## Pinczakko

> [correction]when I meet *A*mericans who *are* racist (who the hell uses the word "racialist"?  I know it's a word, but damn...).[/correction] 
> The most racist people I've met are Asians. 
> But I digress... I, personally, hate Americans because we're so cocky and rich and powerful and are the economic captial of the world and because everyone listens to us and because people can be born poor and die rich and because we have so much technology and so many services here... bitches.  I can't wait to leave.

 yeah, sorry for the wrong word(s).

----------


## joysof

Why apologise? Your _sentiments_ weren't objectionable; his are.

----------


## Dogboy182

jees i spent like 45 minutes thinking up foriegn film and song stars and no one even noticed (((

----------


## Friendy

> jees i spent like 45 minutes thinking up foriegn film and song stars and no one even noticed (((

 I noticed.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

@ FrIenDy--Круто

----------


## Friendy

Well, it's not the right thread but ... 
BEST CONGRATULATIONS WITH THE INDEPENDENCE DAY TO THE AMERICANS AND TO ALL WHO CELEBRATE IT!!!

----------


## waxwing

(gruffly) .. well, I don't see what's to celebrate.. 
Anyway, we have the last laugh, because now they've got a new home-grown King George, and he's even crazier than our ones were  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Anyway, we have the last laugh, because now they've got a new home-grown King George, and he's even crazier than our ones were

   ::   ::   :: 
Great one, waxwing!

----------


## Alexi

> Mel gibson.
> Russiel crowe
> Stever Erwin
> (dunno her name but the new miss UNIVERSE is from austrialia)
> Nicole kidman 
> And i actually forgot like 2 more. 
> Don't tell me austrialia is being drowned out by the evil hollywood studios who have vowed in writing with blood to swamp out any intertainment that is not american.

 Like I said, a minority. But still, these people are a lil' suspect... except for Mel. 
Crowe is from New Zealand. 
As mentioned beforehand, Irwin's a fool and an embarisment. 
The thing you have to understand is, yes, these actors 'come' from Australia, but they go to America to make their movies. Unless someone told you that, say, Crowe or especially Kidman were 'Australian', you'd just assume they were American actors bungin' accents for their roles 
Once again, Irwin's an idiot and I wish he'd just shutup   ::

----------


## 44 Canon

Hmmm, hating Americans.
 First off, I have seen more racism in just about every other culture. America is more or less a massive mixture of races and cultures, so it's going to be hard to survive in American society without giving up most or all racial ideals.
 None the less, it still exists to some extent. White people are discriminated by blacks in some parts of the country, while blacks are discriminated by whites in other parts. The masses of the American population doesn't seam to even think about racial differences though. 
 America is facing moral decay, but most foreign countries are ahead of America in that department.
 It seams that most foreign countries hate Americans for pretty much the same reasons that the Islamic radicals hate western cultures.
 They themselves have hard lives and problems, and through their own social miens, they hate us for being better off.
 Well, guess what, foreign countries are just as capable as America. Your failure to be as well off has to do with your infrastructure and lifestyles.
 Everyone out their has the ability to make well, but in stead, they feed on Americas charity and protection and gripe at us for having a strong infrastructure they hate, while their own is falling apart.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

44 claps. 
well said brother, I cried.

----------


## the_intrepid

> But I digress... I, personally, hate Americans because we're so cocky and rich and powerful and are the economic captial of the world and because everyone listens to us and because people can be born poor and die rich and because we have so much technology and so many services here... bitches.  I can't wait to leave.

 You have so much anger, but I don't even think you understand what you're upset about. 
I agree with you that America has a whole lot of problems, but it's still, overall, a much better place to live than anywhere else. 
Save maybe New Zealand, Ireland, or Western Canada -- though they just might be personal preferences. 
Don't let the door hit you on the butt on the way out.
: )

----------


## scotcher

Heh, since we're generalising, who says Americans don't 'get' irony?  ::

----------


## the_intrepid

> Heh, since we're generalising, who says Americans don't 'get' irony?

 I 'got' it. Haha. Didn't mean to come off as 'another' acrimonious American.

----------


## DDT

..........."
I agree with you that America has a whole lot of problems, but it's still, overall, a much better place to live than anywhere else. 
Save maybe New Zealand, Ireland, or Western Canada -- though they just might be personal preferences............" 
Intrepid, personally I think  New Zealand has already been screwed up. They keep electing that stupid woman they have for a P.M.  Remember when they would not let the American navy into their ports anymore? Which completely undermined the ANZUS treaty. 
 Western Canada is great . Too bad it has been screwed up by Eastern Canada. And getting worse, by the way. I know western Canadians who are leaving because they cant take anymore of their socialistic, beaurocratic  politicians plans for them. 
Well, I never  lived or  went to Ireland.    .............But I have to wonder.....why have so many Irish left  Ireland?

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> I agree with you that America has a whole lot of problems, but it's still, overall, a much better place to live than anywhere else. 
> Save maybe New Zealand, Ireland, or Western Canada -- though they just might be personal preferences.

 Don't you think that for Russian it can be the other way round? There's a long list of countries that I would prefer to US, starting with Russia, Ukraine, Belorussia... it's just a cultural thing  ::

----------


## Старик

> ..........."
> IWell, I never  lived or  went to Ireland.    .............But I have to wonder.....why have so many Irish left  Ireland?

 What would you expect somebody to do if he has to choose between starving and leaving his country?
Have you never read about the big famine in Ireland in the 19th century and how the ruling English class handled this problem?

----------


## Dogboy182

> Don't you think that for Russian it can be the other way round? There's a long list of countries that I would prefer to US, starting with Russia, Ukraine, Belorussia... it's just a cultural thing

 
I don't know... Alot of the russians who move here (especially kids) seem to like it here more than in russia. I ask them "why?" they say it's just better... More freedoms. Plus, you can have a cool car when you're 15 and a half year old.  
All of my russian friends dont want to go back, some of them dont even like speaking russian anymore. 
I think it would be cool to live in Russia, but i dont know if i could fully adjust to the lifestyle...  
I think i'd miss going 70 miles per hour down endless roads of residential housing, and ... i dont know. I'm sure once i visit russia, i'll have a better picture to paint of the two lands.

----------


## bad manners

> Plus, you can have a cool car when you're 15 and a half year old.

 Cool car in the USA? Gimme a break.

----------


## Линдзи

> Well, I never  lived or  went to Ireland.    .............But I have to wonder.....why have so many Irish left  Ireland?

 Jesus H. Christ.  Get a history book.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> I don't know... Alot of the russians who move here (especially kids) seem to like it here more than in russia. I ask them "why?" they say it's just better... More freedoms. Plus, you can have a cool car when you're 15 and a half year old.

 What can I say? I know people who lived in US for a while and then returned to Russia, because they didn't like it. Everyone chooses for himself. No country is liked by everybody. Like I said, it's cultural thing. BTW, kids have no culture. They always adopt to what surronds them.   

> All of my russian friends dont want to go back, some of them dont even like speaking russian anymore.

 Hm...it shows that with departure of 99% of emmigrants, Russia haven't lost anything.   

> I think i'd miss going 70 miles per hour down endless roads of residential housing, and ... i dont know.

 If I move to US, I would miss going 200 kmh (125mph?) on slightly damaged road in the night...  ::   
And about "more freedoms". Russia is in fact is more free. You can do anything you want, even broke some rules if you want. You can call it anarchy, but anarchy is just another side of freedom. If you haven't a bit of anarchy, you haven't any freedom, don't lie to yourself.   
Different understanding of freedom is cutural thing also, and it influences the choice of country very much. No American would ever agree to live in Belarus, for me - it's no problem at all.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Plus, you can have a cool car when you're 15 and a half year old.   Cool car in the USA? Gimme a break.

 
??? OK, How about you talk to my freind adrian levkiv. He has a 2002 Subaru WRX and he is 17 and lives with his family in a 3 story house. But i'm sure he'd trade it all in for a crowded 2 room room apartment back in l'vov. Yea, sounds great to me.   

> And about "more freedoms". Russia is in fact is more free. You can do anything you want, even broke some rules if you want. You can call it anarchy, but anarchy is just another side of freedom. If you haven't a bit of anarchy, you haven't any freedom, don't lie to yourself

 Sure. I have heard all the storied of 12 year old's steeling cars for a day and then driving them into rivers.  
I don't know man, that's just what they say. 99% of them like it here better.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> I don't know man, that's just what they say. 99% of them like it here better.

 Of course if they're stilll there. Ask here among those who can compare.

----------


## bad manners

> 2002 Subaru WRX

 Since when is this subaru crap "a cool car"? 
Is it actually legal to drive at 17 y.o. in the States? I thought it was 18.

----------


## Pravit

It depends on the state. In some(my state, for example), you can drive at 15.

----------


## bad manners

Sheer idiocy. You cannot drink until you are 21, but you can drive (and risk other people's lives) when you are 15. Can you buy guns at 15 as well?

----------


## Pravit

Around these parts, I would imagine so  ::  
I think in most other states the driving age is around 18. You have to remember this is New Mexico we're talking about.

----------


## Dogboy182

The driving age here is 15 and a half, and i got my first gun when i was 15...  
And, you can't tell me that this is not a cool car. If you don't like this car you're a moron.    
That is a nice car. 
Im going to buy one as soon as i get my first check from the marines =).

----------


## bad manners

> And, you can't tell me that this is not a cool car. If you don't like this car you're a moron.

 It is not a cool car and the moron here is you. It is way underpowered to be a cool car. It is turbo-charged (read: sluggish). It is AWD and that sucks, too. Its mass distribution is a joke. It looks extremely cheap inside and outside. In you're into cool cars, look at bimmers or porsches. Italian and English cars might be cool if they did not break every other day (OK if you've got a few of them). Stay away from anything Japan or American made.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

You cant say that these are not awsome cars.

----------


## JB

Things I miss in America;
* hot water 365 days a year (the hot water here gets turned off for 2-3 weeks every summer for remont and cleaning of the pipes)
* BIG capacity washers and dryers
* large homes and apts with seperate bedrooms and more than one bathroom
* garages with automatic door openers
* walking on the sidewalk and not having to jump out of the way for speeding cars
* pedestrians have the right of way when crossing a street (over here it's RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!)
* realy nice, helpful and honest police
* really nice, helpful and honest store clerks 
* the right to a refund if your water company, electric company, gas company, etc  doesn't provide the services you pay for
* laws against litter and pollution
* clean,drinkable tap water
* the same prices for everyone (not 10x more for tourists and foreigners)

----------


## Dogboy182

Rofl rofl you're both idiots.  
American cars suck. All of them. and porsche is weak too. It's the poor man's rich car. 
I believe the WRX comes with 225 horsepower, compared to a BMW (forgot the model, i can check) wich is like 115. 
Japanese cars are the best because they are easy to fix, and they wont need new timing belts every 20,000 miles (like BMW and it costs about 3,000 to replace). 
Japanese cars are so popular because they work, and their resale values are through the roof. 
let's see. How much can you get for a 1993 Honda accord LX ?
3,000$
How much for same year Ford Escort ? Well, you'd lose money if you bought it at any proce, but a good selling value would be anything under 500$ 
I know russians who buy american cars for like 50 dollars, take them up the mountains and smash them to peices for fun. Then they spend all their money on cars that work, like nissan, toyota, honda. You know, the good stuff. 
American cars suck, because the only good ones are 30 years + old. Who wants a car with 400,000 miles on it ? 
German cars are good, but way too expensive to maintain. 
The answer ?Japanese. They go forever, easy to maintain, cheap to maintain. And, oh yea. they look the best.   
Simply amazing.

----------


## astarz41

I looove Euro cars!! BMW, Audi, Saab, Volvo, Peogeot... Japanese cars are reliable, yeah, but they're so zzz, even Lexus. But then again I do drive a Civic....   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

well. Don't get me wrong.  I do love europian cars. I'd MUCH rather have a BMW than a Mazda or mitsubishi, or something... But, if your going to want to save money (and make money) and have a car that looks cool at the same time, you can't go wrong.

----------


## astarz41

Yeah, but I think that when I can I'll def get a car that I like, like a bmw 3 series.  :P I can't believe they can be *that* unreliable... I hear though that Jettas have a problem with windows falling out and stuff like that, that's why I got a Civic instead   ::   But I think it was a 2000 so they probably fixed that since then. Meh, I liked that car a lot, it was bright red...

----------


## Dogboy182

BMW's arn't unreliable. But stuff goes wrong. And when stuff goes wrong, its a pain in the ass to fix on german cars. 
Ok, how many times have you been driving down the street, and you see some "Jim's japanese auto" or "Greg's asain imports" "Bob's Foriegn car repair"... They are all over the place.  
How many times have you ever seen "Joe's German car workshop". (almost) never. because usaully u have to take the car back to the dealer, or to a special shop that deals only with german cars.  
Its just that asian cars have a simple, reliable design, that's easy to fix, or get parts for.

----------


## astarz41

> I don't know... Alot of the russians who move here (especially kids) seem to like it here more than in russia. I ask them "why?" they say it's just better... More freedoms. Plus, you can have a cool car when you're 15 and a half year old.

 I dunno, I really think there is a lot more freedom in Russia. Maybe those who moved to the US haven't really had a taste of it? You can do anything you want, go anywhere you want, drink anything you want... Yeah, you can have a car here at 16 and a better one then half of the Russians drive but it's not a big deal because everyone has them. And there are so many rules that you have to follow or you'll get a ticket that it's not that "extreme" at all. Haha even drag racing at night, it's still just "kids play."   ::  Now going down a windy two-lane Russian high way at 80 mph and passing every car by going on the opposite lane... :P And then stopping for a swim in a forest lake with zero rules to follow...that's fun!  :P

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> Now going down a windy two-lane Russian high way at 80 mph and passing every car by going on the opposite lane... :P And then stopping for a swim in a forest lake with zero rules to follow...that's fun!  :P

 Yes! I knew someone would understand me!   ::

----------


## JB

And if you crash that car after speeding or someone else hits you with their car after drinking lots of beer at that forest lake you get to experience the wonderful emergency medical care here and the joys and freedom of being handicapped in Russia! (how DO they expect people to get themselves up and down those steep skinny iron rails that serve as "wheelchair ramps"?)

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

DogBoy...i see your a ricer fan. 
Do you like to put DVD screens on the back of your seats?  Do you like to put stickers all over your car?  Do you like to have an amp bigger than your engine?  Dont forget the neon lights under the car. 
Your ricer has 1.6 liters, but my bottle of sprite has 2.

----------


## joysof

> Things I miss in America;
> * hot water 365 days a year (the hot water here gets turned off for 2-3 weeks every summer for remont and cleaning of the pipes)

 Do you not find this delightfully bracing/rustic?   

> * pedestrians have the right of way when crossing a street (over here it's RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!)

 There are subways everywhere. Find 'em, use 'em.   

> * really nice, helpful and honest store clerks

 Care to share any experiences of dishonesty? I haven't had any.   

> * clean,drinkable tap water

 Moscow tap water is quite safe. Just run it.   

> * the same prices for everyone (not 10x more for tourists and foreigners)

 You pay more for your groceries, do you? As far as museum entry is concerned, pay your surcharge with a smile: they need the money and, hey, it'll hardly bankrupt you, will it?   

> * large homes and apts with seperate bedrooms and more than one bathroom 
> * garages with automatic door openers

 Could you find such fripperies in New York or Chicago? Not without paying through the nose or moving to the suburbs, I'd vouch.

----------


## bad manners

> American cars suck. All of them.

 Correct.   

> and porsche is weak too.

 Only those that you can buy in the US. Here I could drive a baby with about 600 bhp.   

> I believe the WRX comes with 225 horsepower, compared to a BMW (forgot the model, i can check) wich is like 115.

 That BMW is the cheapest one that you can get. 316i or something. A joke. While the WRX is probably the most expensive Impreza.   

> Japanese cars are the best because they are easy to fix, and they wont need new timing belts every 20,000 miles (like BMW and it costs about 3,000 to replace).

 BS. I do not remeber that I ever had to pay more than EUR 300 for routine maintenance (every 20K km), and I never had to do anything else.   

> Japanese cars are so popular because they work, and their resale values are through the roof.

 It's even better with the German cars. And they don't have that cheap plastic look and feel and smell inside.   

> German cars are good, but way too expensive to maintain.

 Not in my experience.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

Why do american cars suck?

----------


## bad manners

They handle like shit. They drink too much. They take up two parking lots.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

they look better than other cars. faster too.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Now going down a windy two-lane Russian high way at 80 mph and passing every car by going on the opposite lane...  And then stopping for a swim in a forest lake with zero rules to follow...that's fun

 
please tell me how u could not do this in america ?
its not like you have to register to go swimming (or skiing or biking). 
And, doesn't russia require all citizens to have passports ? at like, any age ? 
You dont have to even have your social security card in america untill you are 18. Now Hmmm.

----------


## JB

Dear joysof,  
* yes the hot water shutdown is so much fun! just like camping!
* You have perihods and subways on EVERY busy street where you live? Please send me the address so I can move there.
* Facts of life lesson 1; last Friday my Russian girlfriend asked for 2 batteries at a kiosk by the metro. (The pack of 2 Duracell AA batteries are labeled with one price but they double the price if you want the whole pack, this is done even at Detsky Mir) instead of a pack the woman hands her 2 unwrapped batteries and insists they are new. Of course my friend isn't stupid so she puts them in her CD player right there, and SURPRISE they are 100% dead. She only got a new pack of batteries because she didn't walk away and tried them right in front of the sales woman. Also at a lot of renoks we get slipped old or rotten milk from the back of the shelf or bruised fruits from the back of the counter. so now we inspect every thing before we pay.
* If Moscow water is so safe why does every Russian here put silver spoons in it, boil it, filter it, and almost knock my head off if I even go near the faucet with a drinking glass? If you know where the results are that show it is routinely tested and certified as safe please tell me so I can stop these crazy water purification procedures.
* I can stretch a ruble just as well as I can a dime when buying groceries but I'm married to a Russian and live on a russian salary, so yes, those overpriced tickets will bankrupt me.My family needs the money just as much as anyone else.
* I have friends in both Chicago and New York, and yes , there are lots of moderatly priced apts and homes there that are much bigger than the average Russian apt.

----------


## bad manners

> they look better than other cars. faster too.

 Better and faster than the other American cars? Anyone can do it. That is precisely my point.

----------


## bad manners

> And, doesn't russia require all citizens to have passports ? at like, any age ?

 No.   

> You dont have to even have your social security card in america untill you are 18. Now Hmmm.

 Just like in Russia. The only case when a minor _may_ have an ID is when he/she goes abroad without his/her parents.

----------


## bad manners

> * yes the hot water shutdown is so much fun! just like camping!

 What about electricity shutdowns like they have in the States every so often? That better?   

> * Facts of life lesson 1; last Friday my Russian girlfriend asked for 2 batteries at a kiosk by the metro.

 Why didn't she ask for the them from a random guy in the street?   

> Of course my friend isn't stupid

 I doubt it. If she had been all that clever, she would not have bought the batteries in the street.   

> Also at a lot of renoks we get slipped old or rotten milk from the back of the shelf or bruised fruits from the back of the counter. so now we inspect every thing before we pay.

 See? It's not all that difficult. But if you want to make your life easier, buy your food at a reputable place. Where you can see the best before dates and can inspect your vegetables and fruits when _you_ take the stuff off the shelf.   

> * I can stretch a ruble just as well as I can a dime when buying groceries but I'm married to a Russian and live on a russian salary, so yes, those overpriced tickets will bankrupt me.My family needs the money just as much as anyone else.

 Get yourself Russian citizenship.   

> * I have friends in both Chicago and New York, and yes , there are lots of moderatly priced apts and homes there that are much bigger than the average Russian apt.

 Moderately? Like more than ten hundred bucks a month (rental or mortgage payments)? You can get an excellent apartment in Moscow for a lot less than that.

----------


## joysof

> * You have perihods and subways on EVERY busy street where you live? Please send me the address so I can move there.

 In my experience, they're there if you look. Besides, there's nothing like crossing the Garden Ring on foot to remind you that you're alive.   

> * If Moscow water is so safe why does every Russian here put silver spoons in it, boil it, filter it, and almost knock my head off if I even go near the faucet with a drinking glass?

 They won't shake hands across a threshold either. Superstitious lot. I've been drinking four glasses a day for nine months and I'm still intact. 
*Oh, and shop at Перекресток. They'll hardly stretch your ruble and their batteries are in perfect working order. Excellent fruit, too.

----------


## Friendy

Concerning Moscow tap water:
Doctors don't recommend to use it for drinking without boiling it first. I remember that since kindergarten.  ::   And in hospitals there were also a lot of posters about it.

----------


## joysof

Perhaps this explains my stomach cramps..   ::

----------


## bad manners

I saw those posters. I _think_ they mean just "fresh water". 
I do not drink tap water in any country on this planet anyway. Unless I have no choice  ::

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

[quote=bad manners] 

> they look better than other cars. faster too.

 Better and faster than the other American cars? Anyone can do it. That is precisely my point.[/quote:1d3vr7av] 
I mean American cars are faster and look better.

----------


## joysof

Then you're a mere tool of the bottled water industry, bm - and that's more malign a force than Big Tobacco, if you ask me. Or perhaps you steer clear of water entirely?

----------


## bad manners

[quote=Angel_of_Death-NZ][quote="bad manners":1ww3a0sr] 

> they look better than other cars. faster too.

 Better and faster than the other American cars? Anyone can do it. That is precisely my point.[/quote:1ww3a0sr] 
I mean American cars are faster and look better.[/quote:1ww3a0sr]
Than what?

----------


## bad manners

> Then you're a mere tool of the bottled water industry, bm - and that's more malign a force than Big Tobacco, if you ask me.

 Sorry, but I do prefer the taste of some particular brands to whatever there is in the tap. For example, the tap water that I currently have has too much iron in it (the soil is rich in it). I do not like the taste of it, and it is especially bad when you use it for tea (which is what I mostly use it for). I presume it is safe to drink, though.

----------


## the_intrepid

> What about electricity shutdowns like they have in the States every so often? That better?

 Electricity "shutdowns" happen everywhere, though I think you might be referring to those power outages...? 
If you are, you might want to look into the issue a bit more. 
There are very few significant "black outs" and "brown outs" in the United States, especially when you start talking about more than just small sections of cities or remote towns -- and even they happen fairly rarely. By "significant", I mean that last more than a few minutes or an hour. Neither power, nor water, get shut off for days or weeks at a time 
You might have heard issues about California power shortages, but that issue has been dealt with quite effectively (borrowing power from neighboring states while getting more power plants into California itself.). 
The big power outage of the North East last year was largely due to not listening to experts and trying to save money [big corporations and politicians ignoring the engineers... that's a no no!]. Also, I'm pretty sure that power outage started in Canada... but the truth hasn't really become clear. Canadian officials say it started at a power plant on the border between Canada and the U.S. but on the U.S. side, and U.S. officials say that the origin was on the Canadian side. *shrugs*. 
To answer your question though...
Yes occasional accidents occuring the U.S. [like they do every where else] is better than intentional shutting off of the power or hot water in other countries. We're not talking about bare necessities here, but it is certainly much easier for economics to thrive with everything that electricity allows for... plus, hot baths and showers are much more pleasant... but that's an issue of comfort and privilege...

----------


## bad manners

If you care about comfort and privilege even marginally, you can easily buy and install a small electric boiler, they are quite inexpensive these days. It will probably make showering a bit awkward but that is better than nothing. If you care about comfort and privilege in a serious way, you are going to live in a house that has a standalone or stand-by heavy-duty boiler. 
But if you don't care about comfort and privilege, you are going to suffer a couple of weeks a year without hot water. In return, you're not going to pay a hundred or two (USD) each month for the luxury of not suffering two weeks a year. And you're not going to pay two more hundreds for heating when it's cold, either. 
For those who live on typical Russian wages, the choice is clear. Those who live on typical Russian wages and want standalone hot water and heating should have their heads examined.

----------


## JB

We've solved all those "fun" little adventures of daily living in Moscow. We're moving to the States! After searching for a new flat all over Moscow, we decided we can get a lot more for our money in sunny Southern California! I am now in Los Angeles getting things ready for the move.
As for electricity shut downs, never had one , and if we do get one we don't have to pay for electricity during the shut down. All houses here have BIG boilers as standard equipment and if it breaks I just call the plumber and he fixes it in less than 24 hours. The tap water here is safe, clear, and tastes good. Yes things are more expensive here but the wages are high enough to pay for everything and have $ left over for visits back to Russia.
I shop at Perekrestock all the time and am always impressed by their high prices and grouchy check out ladies. Yesterday I went to a supermarket here and was in shock after the checkout lady was so nice, polite and helpful.
Get Russian citizenship?  What for? Exactly what great benefits does it offer me?

----------


## joysof

> All houses here have BIG boilers

 Mmm, and how many world-class theatres are there in the locale? Priorities, people!

----------


## JB

What is your definition of "world class"? If you mean a venue frequented by performers of the highest level (opera, ballet, symphonies) here is just a short list (it would take days for me to list them all).
Los Angeles Music Center (a 3 theater complex)
Walt Disney Concert Hall
Hollywood Bowl
Greek Theater
Orange County Center for the Performing Arts
Pasadena Civic 
These are just a few that are within 10-60 minutes from my home. I only went to the theater once this summer in Moscow because it is so expensive and so difficult to get to the theaters. The tickets here are cheaper, can be bought on line or by phone, and going by car is faster and easier than metro or bus.

----------


## joysof

> Orange County Center for the Performing Arts

 Ah, yes! Wasn't that where Lear was first performed?  ::

----------


## JB

Not likely, Lear was first performed long before Orange County Performing Arts Center was built. But this season's performers include;
Bolshoi Ballet
New York City Ballet
Eifman Ballet of St. Petersburg
Dame Kiri Te Kanawa
Salburg Chamber Soloists
Paris Piano Trio and Ysaye Quartet (chamber ensembles from France)
Anne Sofie Von Otter
To see the whole season just go to the theater's web site.

----------


## joysof

Mmm. Care to fill me in on the Hollywood Bowl's performance repertoire? 
Ice Capades, perhaps?

----------


## DDT

I don't see how ones interest in Classics or performing arts and ballet makes them a better person. In the west it just makes them "snooty". Personally I would rather have a barbacue with some good friends than see the Bolshoi Ballet. Is it any different in Russia?

----------


## Dove

> Originally Posted by JB    All houses here have BIG boilers   Mmm, and how many world-class theatres are there in the locale? Priorities, people!

 Different people, different choice.

----------


## joysof

Oh, quite. Grist to the melting-pot.

----------


## JB

DDT, liking ballet is not considered "snooty" by people in Russia or America. If you want other forms of theater or entertainment in either country there is plenty of things to choose from. As for BBQ in Russia we go to the forest or dacha for shashlik (or buy it at Solkoniki Park on Sunday afternoons)and in America (Southern California)we enjoy the BBQ by the pool (no health certificate required) or at the beach.

----------


## BJ

I've just had a BBQ in the rain - under an umbrella! Stop fighting guys - there are cultural experiences worth having in both countries.

----------


## smithnweson

I hate all those performing arts like ballerina's "ice" what have you's, and plays. I'd much rather smoke a bowl and stare at a tree!

----------


## Dogboy182

> I hate all those performing arts like ballerina's "ice" what have you's, and plays. I'd much rather smoke a bowl and stare at a tree!

 Ой пришёл крутой ! он курит свой мозг насмерть. Молодец, ты сам показал нам вот, что да, ты и тормоз. 
Watch a ballet, watch a tree. At least with the ballet you could learn something.

----------


## smithnweson

learn what from a ballerina...grace!! there is so much to learn from trees, they are the ultimate oganism, you lack a basic understanding of abstraction Dogboy!!!

----------


## Dogboy182

Well, not the balerina. But ballets aren't all just pretty dancing. It tells a story. You might learn something about russian history or something. 
As far as i know... Trees are the same the world over.

----------


## smithnweson

many different trees with different properties....duh!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dogboy182

"A rose is still a rose by any other name.

----------


## arbitrage31

Hi,
I am an Indian so I'm afraid I can only tell you about my side of the story. 
I don't like the American polity because America is a rogue state.
On Iraq, I don't dispute the need to go and oust Saddam but the way
it was done. Was war the only answer? Or did you rush everyone intoa nightmare?
Also, America is known to erect dictators only to squash them...Hitler, Osama (not a dictator in the true sense of the word) and even Saddam!
Closer to home, even the infiltration in Kashmir is thanks to your President 
Ronald Reagan. He financed the mujahideen to remove the Soviets from
Afghanistan and when they were thrown out in 1989, the jehadis turned eastwards against India.
Another thing the American politicians get horribly wrong is 'do but don't let do'. You attack any country at the slightest notion (sometimes imaginary notion) of threat to your country but you threaten other countries with embargoes and economic sanctions if they do the same.
I don't think I'm entitled to speak for the Russians but being a Russophile, I was very disconcerted to see that in your movies the Soviet flag is shot at (Goldeneye) and that Russians are portrayed as terrorists (Air Force One).
Meanwhile, I think your fear of Communism is unjustified and you follow it more diligently than the Soviets ever did. I think it's the sound of the word you hate more than it's meaning!
If you have comments you can post them here or reply to vyesna@mail.ru

----------


## Dogboy182

Stop saying "You" when speaking about america. Sure, i live in america, but I didn't invade iraq. 
If you don't like the american govt, fine, but dont get mad at the american people about it. Its not our fault.

----------


## Старик

> Hi,
> Also, America is known to erect dictators only to squash them...Hitler, Osama ...

 Can you explain how America "erected Hitler". Perhaps I missed some important information concerning the history of my country?!

----------


## DDT

America is a rouge state?  Why? Because it had the guts to get rid  of Hussein? 
Obviously you don't know what a rogue  state is and you should pray you never find out.

----------


## scotcher

O wad some Power the giftie gie us 
To see oursels as ithers see us!   Robert Burns: _To A Louse_

----------


## smithnweson

we did not erect Hitler, come on this is arab brainwash that you have swallowed, America is not a rogue state, North Korea is a rogue state, and take some responsibility for Kashmir yourself, or maybe the Pakistanis were more than willing to use "mujahadeen" which are also in chechnya now, and th CIA trained some of them, but they were already fanatical when they got to afghanistan for their jihad. 
ITS TIME FOR A GOOD OLE AMERICAN YEE'HAD!!!

----------


## bad manners

smithnweson, ODed again. Somebody call paramedics please.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Somebody call paramedics please.

 Why do that, when we can let nature take it's course. Soon his pain... all of our pain will be over.

----------


## bad manners

I would actually like to have paramedics take him away. The stink that emanates from that guy is already hardly bearable, and it is going to be much worse with the smell of rotting.

----------


## smithnweson

The only thing that stinks here is your bogus logic, I guess another thread has been contaminated with your boredom, why not debate or discuss the case at hand instead of writing frivulous personal comments?
 This is a clear demonstration of the counter-saying Horrible minds think alike! 
i can see that Dogboy182 like always has contributed much to this thread, along with badmanners, wow that is an appropriate and foreshadowing name, who seems to think Stalin wasn't all that bad. I wonder what overdosing on marijuana would require maybe several tons? no one knows because no one has ever OD'd on it.

----------


## mike

> Can you explain how America "erected Hitler".

 America was fond of wearing these really tight pants provided by Henry Ford and the eugenics movement, and one day in 1929 (I think it was a Tuesday, to be precise) her gold necklace fell off and she was like, "Oops, how careless of me" and bent over to pick it up.  And Hitler was like, "Whoa, baby, you were poured into those genes!"  And that is how America erected Hitler.

----------


## bad manners

> why not debate or discuss the case at hand instead of writing frivulous personal comments?

 OK. No frivolous comments. Let us discuss your case. I honestly believe that smoking pot is bad in your case. It severely impairs your brain activity, which is already retarded due to the prenatal trauma that is responsible for your overall cretinism. Smoking, drinking and shooting heroin are contraindicated in your case (cocaine is not mentioned because you are unlikely to be able to afford it). So are watching TV and participating in Internet forums, as well as anything else that might stress your underdeveloped mental capability. Indicated is light open-air physical labour.

----------


## smithnweson

jesus, you must have spent alot of time thinking about me....I realy appreciate it and you are obviously the dude in high school who always had ginger ale at the prom.  Its kinda sad how little you have expierenced and how crude you have become as a result. Please don't have kids!!!!

----------


## bad manners

> jesus, you must have spent alot of time thinking about me....

 Not really. Your shallow personality is quite transparent. A few posts of yours, and the diagnosis is clear.

----------


## smithnweson

a few posts, not for you, all one has to do is read your name.

----------


## bad manners

Oh, names. We should probably have a closer look at yours. Being unable to spell your own name is quite indicative of your mental abilities.

----------


## Dogboy182

isn't it "Smith and wesson" ? 
I dont know. I'm more of a Remington guy myself. At any rate... Smith, you are the one who stays up all night typing replies to people on internet forums. 
Who spends more time thinking about it ? obviously you.

----------


## Линдзи

> Originally Posted by Старик  Can you explain how America "erected Hitler".   America was fond of wearing these really tight pants provided by Henry Ford and the eugenics movement, and one day in 1929 (I think it was a Tuesday, to be precise) her gold necklace fell off and she was like, "Oops, how careless of me" and bent over to pick it up.  And Hitler was like, "Whoa, baby, you were poured into those genes!"  And that is how America erected Hitler.

 Best. Post. Ever.

----------

